# Why host dox?



## Sunday Operation (Oct 8, 2022)

With the events of the last weeks finally slowing down and all threads back open a nagging question is still in my mind - is it in any way beneficial for KF to host dox?
I understand and agree with the point of view that most if not all data compiled here is collected from public info the exceptional individuals posted themselves, and thus nothing about the contents of most dox is illegal. And on the other hand I understand that this kind of bounty hunt is fun, especially with guys like Ethan Ralph and Keffals who constantly drop breadcrumbs about their everchanging whereabouts.
But what happens when all is said and done and the dox is posted for all to see? How does it improve the thread or makes it funnier?
The only difference I see, is it that with dox anybody with a grudge who is able to use google can harass the lolcow, and terminally online twitter users can use it to show how all KF-Users are "ebil nazees" who want to murder someones mom.
With the main rule being "don't pozload my neghole", hosting dox only encourages the touching of said poo by idiots, which will always fall back on the public image of KF.
Just post it on doxbin and hint at it if you're so proud of your doxxing skills.

Maybe its' something I just don't get, but in my opinion the best threads are like Kevin Gibe (or way back when Peter Coffin), where they mostly consist of screenshotting the stupid shit they say on their own accord and laughing at the absurdity of it, without constant alogging and doxing like in the keffals-related threads.

tl;dr: Posting dox is like fedposting, I would prefer if you wouldn't

Edit: I'm dumb and didn't see there was already a discussion thread in Mass Debates


----------



## Null (Oct 8, 2022)

because 'doxing' is relative. everyone has a different arbitrary limit of what they are comfortable having posted on this site. there is no possible way to define a limit on what is allowed to be posted without effectively providing a way for people to censor the forum.

to some people, just a first name is dox. a "dead name" is dox. some people are so public their addresses are on their websites.

if "doxing" became illegal, then there'd at least be guidelines to follow. but until those things are set in stone, dox is a word that means nothing in particular.

you are responsible for your privacy. not me.


----------



## Buttz McSmellington (Oct 8, 2022)

I used to be against doxing entirely. It wasn't until I watched KF dox a user known as 10thAnon (real name Isabella Janke) that I realized it's a skill and I understand people wanting to show off their skill set. There's a thread on here for a guy who calls himself Razörfist. His real name is Daniel Harris but he has adamantly denied this for years. Another user gave out an old address and an arrest record tied to that name and address. I looked up the house and managed to find out it was recently sold. The pictures on Zillow showed the room he uses for the majority of his videos.

He's recently been very vocal about his disdain for doxing. It's been rather funny. So, I must disagree about it not being funny.

I understand the problem with randos finding the dox. It's why I try to private all my doxing info. Even then, I'm not responsible for another person's actions.


----------



## Pee Cola (Oct 8, 2022)

I understand what the OP is saying. I respectfully disagree, but still love them.

Like it or not, dox are an integral part of KF's culture. To ask that the Farms not dox anyone anymore would be like going to KFC and asking them to stop selling chicken. Even in the unlikely event KFC were to listen to you and cease selling deep-fried poultry products, they'd still have a reputation for selling said products (not to mention a lot of disappointed people visiting their restaurants looking for a bucket of chicken only to be offered a bucket of Kentucky Fried Bugs instead). 

Don't want to get doxed? Don't overshare and don't behave like a retard on the internet.


----------



## A Bone To Pick With You (Oct 8, 2022)

Null explained it before a dox is relative, for some lolcows you can say that posting their face is already doxing, or posting the porn they did or whatever.
If anything, hosting the addresses of those exceptional individuals is a valuable lesson to normal people to think about what and what not to post about themselves on the internet.
But then again having the full address of someone on here is kind of morally dubious if you ask me and I could do without but then again I don't wanna take away the fun from the members that made a sport out of finding a dox.


----------



## A-Stump (Oct 8, 2022)

'I would prefer if you wouldn't' 

Shit in one hand and wish in the other, as the saying goes


----------



## Boss Hawg (Oct 8, 2022)

Spoiler: Response 







Your browser is not able to display this video.





This response video should provide the best outlook on how to view doxing.


----------



## Kongo-Müller (Oct 8, 2022)

Member-only dox are the ideal way. Those who need to know will know then, those who don't need to won't.


----------



## jertzog (Oct 8, 2022)

I'm fine if governments want to criminalize doxing under stalking/coercion/harassment laws, setting up privacy czars and the like.
But that'll never happen since the far-left love weaponizing it too much and corporations love invading people's privacy.


----------



## Angry Nipple (Oct 8, 2022)

This is a tired talking point that serves no purpose. This website serves as an archive for information. What's the point of archiving information (especially about shitty people) if it's not comprehensive?

There are numerous websites that exist solely to host personal information. If they really have an issue with dox being posted, they ought to go after the sites that post that info, to begin with. Even if we didn't host "dox," if a bad actor really wanted that information, there are plenty of other places to find it. Jesus fucking christ, it's not like we're doxbin, (though, doxbins _do _get posted here).

As Null stated, "doxing" is subjective. The vast majority of the dox on this site was obtained through internet autism and/or doxbin. So long as the information isn't obtained illegally or distributed maliciously, the only thing wrong with it is that it makes people uncomfortable. Even so, making someone cry and shit and piss in their pants isn't illegal... but it _can_ make for some good milk. Alternatively, it can be used as a learning opportunity for individuals to improve their opsec and behavior.

In my opinion, doxing is being used as a shield for those who dislike the nature of this site. Just because some of the content hosted here can make people uncomfortable, doesn't mean it shouldn't be allowed to exist.

Edit: Regarding your poll, I don't see the point in dox being members-only since _anyone _can create an account here. Idiots will just do the same thing they've been doing... screenshotting posts here to post elsewhere and cry victim.


----------



## Sunday Operation (Oct 8, 2022)

Angry Nipple said:


> This is a tired talking point that serves no purpose. This website serves as an archive for information. What's the point of archiving information (especially about shitty people) if it's not comprehensive?
> 
> There are numerous websites that exist solely to host personal information. If they really have an issue with dox being posted, they ought to go after the sites that post that info, to begin with. Even if we didn't host "dox," if a bad actor really wanted that information, there are plenty of other places to find it. Jesus fucking christ, it's not like we're doxbin, (though, doxbins _do _get posted here).
> 
> ...


The idea behind members-only dox was to remove it from webcrawlers and automated archiving, as that was used as an argument by keffals&co to get KF removed from archive.org .
I know that it sound like bending the knee to men in dresses, but again, what are the positives of hosting dox publicly?

I'm just thinking about how to reduce the heat on the forums without negative impact so we can all shitpost in peace again.


----------



## JoshPlz (Oct 8, 2022)

How is doxing even an issue? Don't want your personal information on the Internet? Then maybe don't publish it there out of your own free will, lmao.


----------



## Slap47 (Oct 8, 2022)

I do not like that KF hosts dox. Its all public information and legal, but not necessary to talk about people. We could do well without it.

However, it *should* continue to host dox simply because it has in the past and  should not be forced to stop doing something completely legal  due to threats.


----------



## Snuckening2 (Oct 9, 2022)

coz doxxxing ppl makes u cool


----------



## kiwi farms killed my dog (Oct 9, 2022)

personally i think it's a bit much when someone gets doxed because of a picture of their carpet. i think keffals recently got doxed because of a doorknob or something. weird shit. anyway at that point it feels a little weird and obsessive but then again i could call 99% of the posters on here weird and obsessive (myself included) so that's kind of what the forum is all about, you know?

i'll confess that i always find it kinda fascinating when someone posts a dox, not because of the information but because of how they obtained it. explaining how they dug everything up is not only interesting but also educational because it teaches you what bad opsec looks like

anyway. it's not illegal so attempting to moderate it wouldn't be in the spirit of the site regardless of how uncomfortable it might make you feel. tons of content on this site is uncomfortable and morally dubious - just take a look at any gross horrorcow for example


----------



## Dyn (Oct 9, 2022)

If we ban doxing how am I supposed to show up at people's houses and frighten them?


----------



## Chickin BBQ (Oct 9, 2022)

Yes, because the drama was never about the doxing.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Oct 9, 2022)

When I post dox it usually takes me about 5-10 minutes to get the basic data. If the person has used the slightest amount of common sense in protecting their info, it takes about 30 minutes. Every couple months I attempt to "dox" myself so that I can ascertain that my own data is more difficult to obtain. You can do this too- it takes a little time but it is not difficult and it requires no special code, law enforcement, or other insider knowledge.

The main sources of data are whitepages type websites, of which there are many of varying quality (I like to protect the names of my faves so they don't become targets), social media, and- this is a big one- your mom or grandma's social media.

Yes your number one infosec enemy is not 1337 haxXors. It's grandma's completely unlocked friend's list. She's in the white pages and you and your mom and your sister are all listed as possible relatives of hers. I punch your last name into search above her FB friends page and there you are. I see that you are using the handle "publicmasterbaiter" as your direct URL. I punch that into another couple engines and I have your insta, twitter, and your fetlife.

This could have been prevented. Consider me as a teacher demonstrating to you how to better protect your privacy.


----------



## DrNow (Oct 9, 2022)

The troons won’t stop DDOS’ing us just because we  talk about information they shared elsewhere.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Oct 10, 2022)

JoshPlz said:


> How is doxing even an issue? Don't want your personal information on the Internet? Then maybe don't publish it there out of your own free will, lmao.


In fairness, in first world countries, it usually isn't possible to get someone's address (from their voter registration) directly from some people-finder website for free, you have to pay some service intended for PIs that is semi-illegal and priced like it. That only happens in America.


----------



## glow (Oct 10, 2022)

⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ said:


> In fairness, in first world countries, it usually isn't possible to get someone's address (from their voter registration) directly from some people-finder website for free, you have to pay some service intended for PIs that is semi-illegal and priced like it. That only happens in America.


Furthermore there are leaked data sets from data breaches that can be either purchased with cryptocurrency or sometimes just accessed for free. If you learn someone's reasonably common name, you can deduce which user this is within that leaked data set (for example, there might be a dozen entries but only a few are near a city they mentioned). With a few data sets and a little brain power you can put together a lot when you started with only a little.

My view is that posting addresses and phone numbers goes too far. However, doxing is part of the culture of this website and you have to take the good with the bad. We enjoy some of the freest speech on the internet here, even though I don't always like what others choose to do with that.


----------



## JoshPlz (Oct 10, 2022)

⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ said:


> In fairness, in first world countries, it usually isn't possible to get someone's address (from their voter registration) directly from some people-finder website for free, you have to pay some service intended for PIs that is semi-illegal and priced like it. That only happens in America.


By personal information I obviously mean stuff like real name, address, phone number, work email and photos.
You wouldn't be able to look up someones voter registration without that.
Making a reasonable effort to separate real life and online presence like that used to be common sense.

Of course data leaks from hacked services could fuck someone over despite his best efforts, which is unfortunate. There is also social engineering, but I doubt that people are willing to go through all that effort unless someone is a seriously annoying or entertaining sperg.

From what I have seen, the vast majority of doxing happens because people carelessly revealed the information themselves.


----------



## TheNazgulKing (Oct 10, 2022)

JoshPlz said:


> By personal information I obviously mean real name, address, phone number, work email, photos, videos, voice recordings.
> You wouldn't be able to look up someones voter registration without that.
> Making a reasonable effort to separate real life and online presence like that used to be common sense.
> 
> ...


I've been doxed multiple times in my online career, and have yet to receive so much as a prank call.  Keffals gets bomb threats, Bex Gerber gets stalkers, Rabbit Cohen gets raped annually by people in Kiwi masks yelling "SNEED, BITCH, SNEED."  I don't even get a pizza. 

You definitely should put a few layers between your trolling accounts and your real identity and workplace.  But like many Kiwi Farms complaints, the actual dangers of being doxed have been greatly exaggerated by people who needed an excuse to get evidence of their embarrassing behavior suppressed.


----------



## JoshPlz (Oct 10, 2022)

Another point for hosting dox would be the entertainment value. Instead of using common sense and not feeding the trolls, retarded weirdos absolutely lose their shit and start coping, dilating and seething in the most unreasonable and deranged ways possible.

Example:
John Dimitriadis has been obsessively posting about KF all day, every day for weeks. He is also really angry at this thread:


Link
Archive


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Oct 10, 2022)

JoshPlz said:


> By personal information I obviously mean stuff like real name, address, phone number, work email and photos.
> You wouldn't be able to look up someones voter registration without that.
> Making a reasonable effort to separate real life and online presence like that used to be common sense.


Real name and date of birth (even without year) is often enough to get to an address- in the US.


----------



## Unexpected Genitals (Oct 10, 2022)

As long as all information in the "dox" was obtained from public postings, then I don't see a problem with it. Granted, lolcows that are mostly harmless don't deserve to be harassed, and we should always condemn that kind of behavior. But people like a certain troon, who are disgusting and dangerous, shouldn't get to hide their online self from the people around them.


----------



## Crystal Coomer (Oct 10, 2022)

Once upon a time, everyone was doxxed by Yellowpages and nobody gave a shit because everyone knew Yellowpages was not liable for what people did with that information. Bots, robocalls, phishers, and indians have become overtly perverted in their tactics to scam the population. A rising population of pathetic individuals who hide behind technology use the info for harassment, which the forum has never condoned because it interferes with enjoyment.

The solution isn't hiding the doxes, as the problem is and always has been those who abuse the information-- the lack of laws and law enforcement. The information is publicly accessible and should remain publicly accessible. There needs to be more ways to identify those who DO harass.


----------



## Haramburger (Nov 7, 2022)

Doxing is funny, like a joke, and like jokes everybody has a different standard of what's offensive and what's not. I refuse all other personal definitions other than what I know; that you are fat and rent a shitty apartment in Pennsylvania, and saying so out loud(as it were on the internet) makes me laugh. If that bothers you, don't come to my comedy set on kiwifarms.net and stop trying to prevent others from coming in to laugh with me.


----------



## Caesare (Nov 7, 2022)

⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ said:


> Real name and date of birth (even without year) is often enough to get to an address- in the US.


Occasionally, but usually those addresses will be several years out of date. Often, they'll be flat out wrong. For instance, I live in Brooklyn, New York when I google my name. I've never lived in New York.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Nov 7, 2022)

Caesare said:


> Occasionally, but usually those addresses will be several years out of date. Often, they'll be flat out wrong. For instance, I live in Brooklyn, New York when I google my name. I've never lived in New York.


Online aggregators can be useful sometimes, but if I knew your name and DOB, I'd use a google search for 'site:mylife.com mm/dd/yyyy first last' and also the search engine that's built on actual NYS and New Jersey voter records to check it. If you did come up as having lived in one of those states in the last couple years, I'd then use the online voter registration check site for the state to check it. Easy as.

Most other states would be similarly easy. Maybe I would have to pay $2 to whatever has replaced Raidforums to get a state voter list. Simple.


----------



## Marvin (Nov 11, 2022)

Part of gossip is knowing who the person is. It's not gossip if I tell my friend that Maryland has dogfuckers. But it is gossip if I tell him that a specific dogfucker got arrested for dogfucking in Maryland and this is his username and he's in the marines.

I guess gossip can be meaningful for prominent online personalities without connection to their irl lives. But I think it makes it less interesting.

A lot of the time, lolcow threads are enhanced by knowing how pathetic they are irl.

Or alternatively, it'd be nice to know the guy who works at the starbucks across town is a huge lolcow and I can go dig through his thread. I never intend on approaching them or doing anything to them. But just knowing what a goofy loser they are, both online and irl, makes it that much more amusing.

Anti KF people can't admit that there are other reasons for this information short of terrorism or harassment. The thing is, they dox and out people all the time. Like when LibsOfTikTok was doxed, they loved that shit. They just can't recognize the cringe in their side, so the only possible reason remaining to dox their side is harassment. 

And finally, many lolcows are politically active, whether openly as lolcows or closeted.

Like Tony Reed. I went down to the courthouse and pulled the court records of his divorce from his wife. Dude's active politically. People should know he was court ordered not to wear his ex wife's clothing.

That information is publicly accessible court records, just like many other forms of dox people complain about. Was it wrong for me to aggregate it on KF? Should we stash that info elsewhere?


----------



## Pelican Bones (Nov 12, 2022)

Let's clear something up here. It's not the doxing that these people have a problem with. It's the fact that the site compiles and archives their online and otherwise very public bullshit. The dox stuff is just a useful attack vector for them to try to get the site removed.

Stop playing along with their game.


----------



## President Tonald Drump (Nov 17, 2022)

Pelican Bones said:


> Let's clear something up here. It's not the doxing that these people have a problem with. It's the fact that the site compiles and archives their online and otherwise very public bullshit. The dox stuff is just a useful attack vector for them to try to get the site removed.
> 
> Stop playing along with their game.


by that reasoning isn't arguing to keep their attack vector (hosting dox), just playing along with their game?


----------



## Pelican Bones (Nov 17, 2022)

President Tonald Drump said:


> by that reasoning isn't arguing to keep their attack vector (hosting dox), just playing along with their game?


Having polls that say "uwu maybe doxxxing is weally bad guiz" is playing along with their game. Leaving posts for trannies to screenshot that say "maybe we really are bad for doxing" is playing along with their game. Pretending like "maybe they have a point" is playing along with their game. 

There will be no amount of information you could remove that they will no longer say it's doxing. There will be no stopping them until every reference to troonshine, consent accident, and amhole is gone. It will ALL become "doxing" to them.

Capitulating to these retards once will lead to ever greater capitulation. Stop giving credence to their attack vector because they will only use what you say against you.


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Nov 19, 2022)

Doxing is only half of the equation, the other half is being a retarded asshole online that makes people want to use your dox against you... you might not be able to control the first half, but you certainly can control the second half.


----------



## FunPosting101 (Nov 20, 2022)

Personally, I think posting stuff like phone numbers and addresses is too much, and too likely to be abused by people who might want to do something criminal to the person who was doxed. I also think the best solution would be to make details like that only visible to members of the site instead of every random fuckwad who comes on here, but this site isn't even working for me on the clearnet right now; so the problem is trivial at the moment. Most people have no idea how to use TOR and will likely not bother learning just because they really hate somebody.


----------



## Not A Skinwalker (Nov 21, 2022)

FunPosting101 said:


> Personally, I think posting stuff like phone numbers and addresses is too much, and too likely to be abused by people who might want to do something criminal to the person who was doxed. I also think the best solution would be to make details like that only visible to members of the site instead of every random fuckwad who comes on here, but this site isn't even working for me on the clearnet right now; so the problem is trivial at the moment. Most people have no idea how to use TOR and will likely not bother learning just because they really hate somebody.


that 's already the policy, retard.


----------

